# Desperate Vaper



## Shontell (25/5/20)

Desperate Noobie here

Is there any way on Gods green earth that is possible to get Twisp flavours and coils? Chewing my fingernails off here!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

